# What time do you meet for Worship?



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

We have been meeting at 9:00 am for the last year (approximate) in our new facility, since we had been sharing it. The month of April was our first month without the other church and at that time we began to open dialogue on meeting times. This past Lord's Day the announcement came that the session, having weighed all the suggestions, decided on a 10:00 am meeting time starting next week. I couldn't be happier because getting 6 kids, 4 of which are girls, up and ready and out the door by 8:30 am was trying at times. Now we have a little added prep time, both for our bodies and our hearts, to make the day a little more relaxing and edifying. 

So, when do you meet for worship? Would you like to see it changed to another time? If so, please explain why.

Check all that apply and only those which you personally attend.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 17, 2010)

9:45am. We were meeting at 5pm so 9:45 is great! I would prefer 9am but that didn't fly with anyone else.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> 9:45am. We were meeting at 5pm so 9:45 is great! I would prefer 9am but that didn't fly with anyone else.


 
I didn't put the quarter hours to keep the poll from taking most of the page 

Why did you meet at 5?


----------



## Whitefield (May 17, 2010)

We have two services. One at 9am and the second at 11am.


----------



## raekwon (May 17, 2010)

11 am for the past year or so. The four years prior, we had been meeting at 6 pm.


----------



## SemperEruditio (May 17, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > 9:45am. We were meeting at 5pm so 9:45 is great! I would prefer 9am but that didn't fly with anyone else.
> ...


 
The building we were using only had 5pm available. There were services at 9am, 11am, 2pm, and 5pm.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 17, 2010)

The PCA church we've been attending begins morning worship at 0930 with Sunday School afterwards. 
The chapel I will be preaching at has worship at 1100.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 17, 2010)

It takes approx. 40 minutes to get to our church from where we live. 

9:00am for Sunday School

10:00am for Worship


----------



## reformedminister (May 17, 2010)

We have two services: 8:15 a. m. and 10:30 a. m.


----------



## Herald (May 17, 2010)

Prayer begins at 0900, Sunday school at 0915, and worship at 1030.


----------



## Tripel (May 17, 2010)

9:30 service
11:00 Sunday school


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 17, 2010)

We have two services, 9:30 & 3:00. I'm quite happy with those times. Gives us ample opportunity for socializing and hospitality (and a nap!) between services.


----------



## Andres (May 17, 2010)

Sunday school at 9:30, Worship at 10:45, Evening service at 6:00.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 17, 2010)

Sunday School - 9:45
Worship - 11:00

We also have an 8:30 worship service, but we typically attend the second because of the distance.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

Joshua said:


> The call to worship is at about 10. Most of us generally get to church by 9:30. It's suggested and encouraged for families to be in their seats by 9:45 for private prayer and prep before the service. Between 12 and 12:15 we meet at the Lord's Table. Then we have lunch and second service begins at two. At 4ish, the kiddies (and some of us older folks) meet for Catechism. After that we chat, etc. and migrate over to the Pastor's house. I like the way the Lord's Day services are set up and see no need for change.


 
That sounds like a busy day. What time do you usually retire?


----------



## baron (May 17, 2010)

Sunday School - 9:30am

Worship - 10:30 till around 12:30pm


----------



## ac7k (May 17, 2010)

We have Sunday School at 9, Worship at 10:30... but we are usually there at 8am to prepare for Sunday school - My wife teaches the 4&5 year olds... I help her with the prep work and then I go to an adult Sunday School class. And then we meet for worship.


----------



## Curt (May 17, 2010)

We have the following schedule:
8:45am - Sunday School (seasonal)
9:30am - Prayer meeting
10am - Morning Worship Service

5:30pm - Evening prayer for missions
6pm - Evening Service


----------



## jawyman (May 17, 2010)

At my church we worship at 9:30 and again at 5:30.


----------



## BenjaminBurton (May 17, 2010)

We have four services - 9am, 11:15am, 5pm, and 7pm


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 17, 2010)

11am and 6.30pm

I prefer an earlier afternoon service personally. I would LOVE a service at about 2.30 to 3pm with lunch and fellowship in between.


----------



## jambo (May 17, 2010)

11am and 6.30pm

I notice that there seems quite a difference between the US and UK times for morning services. 11am and 6.30pm are probably the most common times for services over here, although a fair number of churches have their evening service at 7pm. I once attended a church which began at 10.30am which I always thought to be very early.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 17, 2010)

Ss 0930
amw 1100
pmw 1800


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 17, 2010)

10AM and 2PM

alternate Lord's Days:

10AM 6PM

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




nleshelman said:


> 10AM and 2PM
> 
> alternate Lord's Days:
> 
> 10AM 6PM


 
I totally lied- 11AM.... mods could you correct this demented pastor's error in the poll?


----------



## Berean (May 17, 2010)

9:30 am: Morning Worship
11:05 am: Sunday School


----------



## AThornquist (May 17, 2010)

SS at 10
Service at 11


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 17, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> 10AM and 2PM
> 
> alternate Lord's Days:
> 
> ...


 
Daylight Savings must do a number on you! 

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




jambo said:


> 11am and 6.30pm
> 
> I notice that there seems quite a difference between the US and UK times for morning services. 11am and 6.30pm are probably the most common times for services over here, although a fair number of churches have their evening service at 7pm. I once attended a church which began at 10.30am which I always thought to be very early.


 
That's interesting because 11:00 am was under consideration for our service time but the session thought it too late.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 17, 2010)

jambo said:


> 11am and 6.30pm
> 
> I notice that there seems quite a difference between the US and UK times for morning services. 11am and 6.30pm are probably the most common times for services over here, although a fair number of churches have their evening service at 7pm. I once attended a church which began at 10.30am which I always thought to be very early.



Yes, these are indeed the common times for church services in the UK. In the US things generally start earlier in the morning, especially during the week. I am not familiar with any churches in the UK that have an adult Sunday School, but it's fairly common here.
As much as I hate getting out of bed of a morning I quite like the earlier start time.


----------



## Montanablue (May 17, 2010)

11 am with Sunday school at 9:45

Its really nice for us to have a later starting time since our congregation is very spread out. We've got a number of people who drive an hour or even a bit more. For farming/ranching families, its also necessary for them to do their work before the service, so having it later means they're not sweating to get the necessary things done. I can see the attraction of an earlier service, but I think our time is perfect for our congregation.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2010)

I usually attend the 9:30 service, with Sunday School at 11:00.

Yesterday, however, I needed to attend all three services (8, 9:30 and 11), although I was only there for half of the last one.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> I usually attend the 9:30 service, with Sunday School at 11:00.
> 
> Yesterday, however, I needed to attend all three services (8, 9:30 and 11), although I was only there for half of the last one.


 
That's ok, I have trouble trying to understand things too.


----------



## jambo (May 18, 2010)

21st Century Calvinist said:


> [
> I am not familiar with any churches in the UK that have an adult Sunday School, but it's fairly common here.


 
This died out in the 80s. Sunday School is always for children and years ago the Sunday School met before the morning service. Parents of the children (and indeed anyone who wished to attend) would then meet for what was called an "all age" class. With the decline of non-church children attending Sunday school, most churches then moved the Sunday School (for primary aged children) to run at the same time as the morning service. I too am not aware of any church that has adult classes that go on on a Sunday. (although there are some churches, but very few, have an informal gathering after the evening service in someones house where they discuss the practical application sermon or possibly some other topic)


----------



## jwithnell (May 18, 2010)

I wonder if the 11 a.m. start time was more of a rural consideration, to get works of necessity done beforehand? That's what has always seemed like a normal time to me, although I was a member for a few years at a church (in an urban area) that flipped everything and started with worship at 8:30 or so.


----------



## jambo (May 19, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> I wonder if the 11 a.m. start time was more of a rural consideration, to get works of necessity done beforehand? That's what has always seemed like a normal time to me, although I was a member for a few years at a church (in an urban area) that flipped everything and started with worship at 8:30 or so.


 
I have found that in rural areas services are that wee bit later. Even 11.30am or 12 noon. When I lived in the Highlands the evening service was at 8.30pm. Then whilst in the Irish Republic two churches I was involved with met for the evening service at 8.30pm and the other at 9pm


----------



## MarieP (May 21, 2010)

9:30-10:30 SS
11:00-12:20ish- AM
6:00-7:20ish PM

I'm thankful to be part of a church that has evening services (the fact that my previous church didn't have one every Lord's Day evening is what allowed me to visit my current church in the first place). It truly does give the Lord's Day a good frame- morning and evening sacrifices of praise and thanksgiving!


----------



## Michael Doyle (May 22, 2010)

9 am Sunday School
10 am Worship


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 24, 2010)

The chapel I attend has 2 services. 0900 and 1100. I usher at first service and worship second. The Lutheran service on post meets at 0800.


----------



## KMK (May 24, 2010)

We begin worship at 9:00 which means set up begins at 8:00 which means leave the house at 7:45 which means all children (including babies) must be dressed by 7:30 which means Dad must be dressed by 7:00 which means coffee time must be over by 6:45 which means sermon rehearsal must begin by 5:30 AM. 

Boy do I envy you 11:00ers.


----------



## SRoper (May 24, 2010)

We have services at 8:30 am and 11:15 am with 10:00 am Sunday school inbetween. We have another congregation that meets at 5:00 pm


----------

